# My baby MAC-free makeup "collection"



## Magic Markers (Aug 15, 2007)

Most of my stuff (especially the clinique) are GWP that my great-grandmother and my grandmother gave me. But hey, I'm not picky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We don't have a MAC counter anywhere really "near" (within about half an hour's drive) so I have not been able to begin to worship it. I am going to a mall that's a further distance tomorrow for some back to school shopping, and they have a CCO so I'm very excited, I'll have to drag my mother and sister in there and check out what they have.

Okay, so time to start the pictures, they should all be click-able thumbnails:

Where it all lives (my bathroom drawer) plus some random grooming things like neosporin haha:





My clinique skincare (whoo, I found this in multiples in our big thing of skincare and I was SO excited):





Back: Extremely Gentle Cleansing Cream, Clarifying Lotion 2, Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion
Front: Mild Facial Soap

My "other skincare" that I don't really use:





Left to right: Rinse-off foaming Cleanser, Proactive toner, Proactive Reparing lotion, proactive moisturizer, proactive cleanser, Neutrogena acnce wash or whatever haha.

Other moisturizers:





Left to right: Signature Club A opalescence moisturizer, Club A the five essentials cream for eyes, Loreal moisturizer, Ahava night cream (amazing stuff).

Urban Decay Brushes:





Left to right: Powder brush, Blush brush, blender, shadow, crease, liner, brow, wonder.

Face makeup:





Clockwise-ish: MaxFactor foundation, loreal balancing foundation (good stuff), Club A face brightening powder (LOVE IT), unknown concealor, Clinique face powder, Club A undereye concealer, Covergirl pressed powder, dermablend setting powder.

Blushes:





Clockwise-ish again: Club A pallate (blush, concealer and eyeshadow), Clinique blush (cupcake), Clinique blush (pink blush), EL all-over shimmer liquid shimmer, Revlon cream blush, and Jane blush (blushing rose)

Eyeshadows:





I guess I'll go accross?: Ultima II eyeshadow pallates I don't know the names, Almay eyeshadow (dusky rose or something like that), Clinique soft pressed e/s (teal haze), Ultima II eyeshadow duo (flowering branches), Clinique e/s duo (pure neutral and honey something [the last bit of the label wore off]), EL duo (orange 2, brown 6), Clinique e/s (sun ripe), Revlon cream shadows in purple.

Other Eye stuff:





Left to right: Clinique sharpener (amazing), Random curler I never use, Isadora Build Up Extra Volume mascara (brown black), Estee Lauder e/l (deep brown), Estee Lauder e/l (brown velvet), Elizabeth arden e/l (plum for eyes), UD liquid liner (soot), SSC highlighter stick (so cool, never seen anything like it in another brand), Maybelline Easy liner pen, Great last mascara (barf), Some random EL mascara sample, no-name sharpener, SSC eyeshadow pencil (black), Rimmel eyeliners (black, white and hurricane gray)

Some random madeline mono thing my mother gave me when I was like 13 which is pretty cool looking, never use it though:





Lip stuff:





Back: Clinique different lipstick (raspberry glace), Maybelline moisture whip (dusty rose), SSC lipstick (champagne shimmer), Covergirl lipstick (pure gloss), CG lipstick (sheer blush), Almay hyrdacolor (apricot), almay hydracolor (pink pearl.. my favorite), Revlon super lustrious lipstick (softshell pink), maybelline wet shine diamonds (rhinestone pink).
Front: Mary Kay lip outliner, SSC lip seal, Smackers lip gloss (strawberry jellow parfait), Clinique lip pencil (perfect warmth), and mary kay satin lips set

Random brushes. I don't use really any of these:





I also have a big plastic container full of makeup in the closet, and a "shoebox" plastic container full of lipsticks... As well as two stacking "drawers" with skincare and moisturizers. I didn't take pictures of those.

Gosh all of you that have the monster collections and take pictures, I never realized how much work it was. It took me like an hour and a half or two hours just to do my makeup, and I don't have but like 5% of what some of you have!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 15, 2007)

Great start for a newer collection! It's so much fun to watch it grow


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 15, 2007)

nice...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice stuff!


----------

